# Interesting article on Kobe's (horrible) defensive play this season



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

> Kobe is not (solely) responsible for the Lakers' struggles. In fact, I'd list the inability of Howard to erase the roster's defensive weaknesses, the crazy injury situation, and Gasol's deterioration, in that order, as the primary reasons for failure on the court. But Kobe is the only person who can ruin Kobe Bryant's historic season, because he is the only one who can invalidate its merits. And Kobe Bryant's defense is completely invalidating his unprecedented offensive success.
> To call Kobe Bryant's defense this season bad is to call the Pacific Ocean big, or the sun hot. He hasn't just been bad and he's not just a liability. His presence on the defensive end of the court has actually become a detriment, in the truest sense of the word. And the worst part? He's not failing to play defense. He has willingly decided that he no longer needs to try



http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...ryant-is-ruining-kobe-bryants-historic-season


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

All true, he has been tanking all year on defense just so his offensive numbers are through the roof.

It's the main reason the Lakers' defense is ****ing horrible.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I wouldn't say he's tanking. When his man has the ball he actually puts out a decent effort. But he's doing his hero shit on both ends of the court, and ignores his man when he doesn't have it because he wants to stop everyone else.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I dont think you read the article, it details some plays from recent games where he's clearly doing no such thing - he's just stopping or never even starting


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> All true, he has been tanking all year on defense just so his offensive numbers are through the roof.
> 
> It's the main reason the Lakers' defense is ****ing horrible.


Dwight, the supposed DPOY of our generation, has been no better.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

no seriously read the article, it's pretty damning in the particulars - Dwight's at least not standing in the same spot the entire series watching his guy from 20 feet away



> Wednesday night's game against the Spurs was probably Kobe's worst defensive display of the season. Since a picture is worth a 1000 words, here's 10,000 words worth of evidence:
> Play 1 - Ball Watching
> 
> We start off in the beginning of your typical San Antonio Spurs set. Tony Parker has the ball, Tim Duncan is ready to set a screen, and everybody else is behind the three point line. Kobe's defensive responsibility is some Argentinian scrub named Manu Ginobli.
> ...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

kobe's still going to make an all nba defensive team, so it doesn't really matter, right?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He hasn't been a great defender for years. This isn't news.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Adam said:


> He hasn't been a great defender for years. This isn't news.


will you read the damn article? - it's not about can it's about choosing not to - are you just trying to add to your post count?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> kobe's still going to make an all nba defensive team, so it doesn't really matter, right?


This might be the most nonsensical post I have seen in the past several years.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Adam said:


> He hasn't been a great defender for years. This isn't news.


Another pathetic post. Come on Adam...he has made all-defensive for years he has deserved it. He obviously won't get there this year.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> will you read the damn article? - it's not about can it's about choosing not to - are you just trying to add to your post count?


You are wasting your typing fingers e-monk...haters are always gonna hate.

Besides, the article is too long and the letters are too small for them to keep their interest.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Ron said:


> This might be the most nonsensical post I have seen in the past several years.


yeah, that's what that was


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ron said:


> Another pathetic post. Come on Adam...he has made all-defensive for years he has deserved it. He obviously won't get there this year.


Clipper Darryl is flaming me. Daaaaaamn.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ooohhh, look at this, Adam's a bad boy now that he's not a mod anymore.


Look out everyone.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

wow, how often do I come away from a thread thinking r-star is right about something...?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> no seriously read the article, it's pretty damning in the particulars - Dwight's at least not standing in the same spot the entire series watching his guy from 20 feet away


That's all well and good, but he's not the only one spacing out on defense. There's been plays with Howard jogging back while the rest of the team faces a 5 on 4. He see's this, but still just slowly jogs back. 

....or he watches a guy who blowed past Kobe or Nash, and he just watches him go by as well because he doesn't feel like putting in the effort.


The whole team is taking multiple plays off. That's why you guys are one of the worst defensive teams in the league right now. Its not a lack of skill, the team just plays like it doesn't give a **** on defense.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> wow, how often do I come away from a thread thinking r-star is right about something...?


80%


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> 80%


well you can certainly put adam = twit in your plus column


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> well you can certainly put adam = twit in your plus column


Don't worry, Adam won't be back in this thread.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Anybody watch Kobe on Durants three to beat the first half last night ? Didn't switch on the pick, didn't chase his man. Just held his hands up like "why isn't someone doing something!"


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yet I also saw some excellent defensive sequences on Westbrook last night too. Simple fact is that he's too old to be able to play that kind of defense and carry the scoring load the entire game. Kobe is still very capable of playing excellent defense all game but somebody else will have to carry the offense.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Yet I also saw some excellent defensive sequences on Westbrook last night too. Simple fact is that he's too old to be able to play that kind of defense and carry the scoring load the entire game. Kobe is still very capable of playing excellent defense all game but somebody else will have to carry the offense.


I don't know about that. Hes an above average man defender at this point, but Kobe isn't locking down anyways at this point.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think he can. If you're content with him giving you 10-12 points alll on spot up catch and shoot jumpers on offense. If he had Thabo/Battiers role I think he certainly can lock up people. Now if you're talking about Durant or Lebron then forget it because nobody is locking them up. Durant especially.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I think he can. If you're content with him giving you 10-12 points alll on spot up catch and shoot jumpers on offense. If he had Thabo/Battiers role I think he certainly can lock up people. Now if you're talking about Durant or Lebron then forget it because nobody is locking them up. Durant especially.


Meh, maybe. I don't know. 

With the fact that you can't even breathe on a player anymore without getting a foul, I'm not sure Kobe has the speed or athleticism anymore. 

Battier doesn't even really lock people down. Lebron usually gets the top defensive pairing.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

I have no qualms over Kobe's on-ball defense. It's his off-ball defense that's been horrendous.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Statistically you guys are 26th in the league on defense. 

There's a lot of blame to go around. I don't want to sound like a broken record, but Howard deserves the brunt of this and hes being overlooked by almost everyone because hes the shinny new toy in LA.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Statistically you guys are 26th in the league on defense.
> 
> There's a lot of blame to go around. I don't want to sound like a broken record, but Howard deserves the brunt of this and hes being overlooked by almost everyone because hes the shinny new toy in LA.


Nah bro. He's getting blame too but he's being given the benefit of the doubt because he's not 100%. You can tell just be watching. He can get up to block a shot but his 2nd and 3rd bounce arent there. That 2nd and 3rd explosion is what seperates him from a good defender and the DPOY. Shots that are normally dunks are turning into layups on offense too. He even looks lighter in terms of size.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Ooohhh, look at this, Adam's a bad boy now that he's not a mod anymore.
> 
> 
> Look out everyone.


I haven't been a mod for like 8 months. Can you please get better at this? I'm extremely jealous of Ron that he gets Jamel and I get this *******. 

You don't seem to understand that you post because I make you, I've never posted because of you, so typing, "Get out!" in every thread I'm done posting in isn't accomplishing anything.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> I haven't been a mod for like 8 months. Can you please get better at this? I'm extremely jealous of Ron that he gets Jamel and I get this *******.
> 
> You don't seem to understand that you post because I make you, I've never posted because of you, so typing, "Get out!" in every thread I'm done posting in isn't accomplishing anything.


I post because you make me?

I don't even know where to start on that one. Adam, you've been hiding like a bitch since I rubbed your face in the dirt last time. 

The funny part is, not only do you and I know how this will play out, but everyone else does as well. There's 2 options.

1) "You aren't worth my time. You post because of me!" blah blah, Adam runs away.

2) You get overly personal, try to go over the top in insults and I laugh it off since well, to be honest my life is pretty awesome, and from your nature of posting and refusal to talk about yourself and the fact you like to insult children I just assume your life is an absolute joke. After that I proceed to chase you away, and you take another self induced hiatus from the forum. You'll then return, hide from me for a while and leave threads when I post, slowly building up rage until you decide to pipe up again, at which point we'll do this process all over again. 


Either way me and quite a few other posters will enjoy a good laugh at your expense. 


Have at it slugger.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Get the hell out of the thread Basel!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ha. Jokes at angry R-Stars expense. 


**** off Basel!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's defense has disappointed me for a while but especially this season. He just can't defend and score the way he wants to at the same time anymore. The best defense he's played was against the Clippers last week but that's such a rare feat for him to play like that on both ends of the floor. Expect more of the same the rest of his career.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Kobe's defense has disappointed me for a while but especially this season. He just can't defend and score the way he wants to at the same time anymore. The best defense he's played was against the Clippers last week but that's such a rare feat for him to play like that on both ends of the floor. Expect more of the same the rest of his career.


He's old as dirt though. Even he says hes that one step slower these days.


I think the real problem is you pair him with arguably the worst defensive starting point guard in the league and it leads to a very porous perimeter D, and Howard hasn't been up to snuff picking up the slack for them, at least not by the standards you'd expect. 


Even if Howard goes back to his DPOY play, its still a very poor defensive team outside of him and maybe Ron when he has one of his nights.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Ha. Jokes at angry R-Stars expense.
> 
> 
> **** off Basel!


Apparently it doesn't work when I do it though


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Apparently it doesn't work when I do it though


You keep repeating it. Eventually you will do it after they're done with the thread.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Get the hell out of the thread ballscientist!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ha.... Little Adam, picking another fight then deciding he made a mistake. 


Classic.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Get the hell out of the thread ballscientist!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Posts by ballscients in 00's 8 times more powerful than current Basel post. 


Government tax Kobe Bryant 90%, country has no debt.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Whoosh!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No. But if it makes you feel better, keep telling yourself that Madam. 


Its pretty funny that you keep trying to save face, yet refuse to really post anything.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL. I honestly want this to be better but you're just not capable.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nah. If you wanted it to be better you'd post something. Or hey, maybe I'll bump that thread in my personal forum that you refuse to post in and you ran away from the forum for.


I mean honestly, do you sit there and think you're doing good? Honestly?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Nah. If you wanted it to be better you'd post something. Or hey, maybe I'll bump that thread in my personal forum that you refuse to post in and you ran away from the forum for.
> 
> 
> I mean honestly, do you sit there and think you're doing good? Honestly?


Remember that whoosh that just happened? Good times.

You post after me, in response to me. That's not changing, puppet.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> Remember that whoosh that just happened? Good times.
> 
> You post after me, in response to me. That's not changing, puppet.


Ha.... make R-Star dance Adam.


I wonder what's more impressive, that or a guy who outright refuses to enter threads, consistently gets outsmarted, and hes been reprimanded for throwing mentally unstable hissy fits. 


I have a feeling you'll be done posting in the next 15 minutes.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> He's old as dirt though. Even he says hes that one step slower these days.
> 
> 
> I think the real problem is you pair him with arguably the worst defensive starting point guard in the league and it leads to a very porous perimeter D, and Howard hasn't been up to snuff picking up the slack for them, at least not by the standards you'd expect.
> ...


I agree. Kobe and Nash on the perimeter sucks defensively. Which is why I think we need to move Pau for a more athletic SF/PF like Rudy Gay if we can. We can't have 4 of our 5 starters playing slow as hell on defense. They're not moving Nash, Kobe or Dwight. Nobody wants Metta. Pau is the odd man out IMO. My dream scenario is finding a way to acquire Josh Smith but ill settle for Gay or even Derrick Williams and AK.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Ha.... make R-Star dance Adam.
> 
> 
> I wonder what's more impressive, that or a guy who outright refuses to enter threads, consistently gets outsmarted, and hes been reprimanded for throwing mentally unstable hissy fits.
> ...


Yeah, I'll soon be done. That's a given. Then you can claim another "victory." Until the next time _you_ respond to _me._ That's our relationship. "Get out!"

Back to your girlfriend's couch. K, I'm done.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> Yeah, I'll soon be done. That's a given. Then you can claim another "victory." Until the next time _you_ respond to _me._ That's our relationship. "Get out!"
> 
> Back to your girlfriend's couch. K, I'm done.


Yea, kind of figured you would be. 


I sure hope there's room for me on my girlfriends couch though. I sometimes wonder if you understand you make fun of yourself with that comment. You know, seeing as you know I'm married, probably even know I sleep on a sleep number bed set at 65, because well you know, you're a stalker. 


But hey, you're leaving because "Whooosh! _(I made R-Star post after me! Hes a puppet! Adams the best, **** Kobe and the Lakers!)_


Run back to the Miami forum little Adam. We'll all be anxiously awaiting your next courageous journey onto the main board.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I agree. Kobe and Nash on the perimeter sucks defensively. Which is why I think we need to move Pau for a more athletic SF/PF like Rudy Gay if we can. We can't have 4 of our 5 starters playing slow as hell on defense. They're not moving Nash, Kobe or Dwight. Nobody wants Metta. Pau is the odd man out IMO. My dream scenario is finding a way to acquire Josh Smith but ill settle for Gay or even Derrick Williams and AK.


I don't see many Memphis games at all. Is Gay even a good defender?


If you trade Pau for Gay, I assume Artest is your starting 4 for the year until Hill is back next season then? That may cause a few matchup issues for him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I don't see many Memphis games at all. Is Gay even a good defender?
> 
> 
> If you trade Pau for Gay, I assume Artest is your starting 4 for the year until Hill is back next season then? That may cause a few matchup issues for him.


My dream scenario involving Rudy would have had Jordan Hill starting at the 4 but now that's out if the question. Would have looked something like 

Nash Duhon Morris
Kobe Meeks
Gay Metta Clark
Hill Metta Clark Jamison
Dwight Hill Sacre

Gay could play some 4 too depending on matchup. Jordan Hills injury really hurts. Perhaps Clark can continue to improve. Don't know much Gays about his defense other than people saying he gives Lebron problems whenever they match up, which is why is rather have Josh Smith.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> My dream scenario involving Rudy would have had Jordan Hill starting at the 4 but now that's out if the question. Would have looked something like
> 
> Nash Duhon Morris
> Kobe Meeks
> ...


Does look like a better team. Although going by on paper I thought the current team would be amazing so its tough to say sometimes.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

God I massacred that last post. That's what I get for writing it on my iPhone. Lol


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Cajon said:


> I have no qualms over Kobe's on-ball defense. It's his off-ball defense that's been horrendous.


in the quixotic and probably futile hope of getting this thread back on topic: this


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

For those saying Kobe's just too old to play good defense now, or others bringing up good efforts against Westbrook or Paul, this isn't about on the ball D. The article specifically cited examples of lazy team defense. He hasn't been giving much effort there, and that's something he clearly could do better, despite his age.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree that Kobe has been one of the problems with our team defense, but there is plenty of blame to go around.

In an article I read over the weekend Nash and Kobe were quoted as saying something along the lines of "I thought it would be easier this year." That attitude has clearly showed itself in the first half of the season. Everyone needs to play their asses off at all times if you expect to have any success in this league.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Same thing was said from Heat players their first year together, but that was mostly offensive shortcoming.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jace said:


> For those saying Kobe's just too old to play good defense now, or others bringing up good efforts against Westbrook or Paul, this isn't about on the ball D. The article specifically cited examples of lazy team defense. He hasn't been giving much effort there, and that's something he clearly could do better, despite his age.


and now there's talk of giving him responsibility for the primary perimeter scorer (ala Irving) going forward


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kobe is still totally capable of playing good defense. He will have to expend more energy on that half of the court, but we dont need him to shoot 25-30 times on offense anyway. It makes sense to me. Plus, Kobe leads by example. If he starts busting his ass on defense and rotations, everyone else will fall in line.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

ask Irving and now Jennings about his on the ball D


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

He has looked very good when we ask him to be our primary on ball defender. It also makes me happy to see Kobe shoot the ball around 20 times, especially when he hits 12 of them.


----------

